# A+ Slingshots



## bnag0 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am very new to this forum and slingshots in general. I searched around for a week or so trying to learn as much as possible trying to figure out what i wanted exactly. Some members pointed me to a few sellers on here, A+ being one of the popular ones.

So I started a thread in the general discussion category stating what i was looking for and Perry actually contacted me before i got a chance to contact him haha. I sent him an email and like his site stated i expected a response in the next 24-48 hours. He should probably change that to under 45 minutes lol. So the questions began to flow, and so did the answers. I must have recieved 5-6 emails from Perry in a day responding to all my questions in detail. I have to say i have learned more from Perry in a day than i did researching in 3-4 days. It is very easy to see he has a love for what he does. I can't wait to get my PS-1 in the mail! I am sure Perry's slingshots are of the same quality as Perry is a person.

Thanks again Perry! 
http://www.aplusslingshots.com/


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

my one is... very nice doing business with Mr Perry


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Perry is one of the gents of the sport, he loves making slingshots so you will get quality every time, jeff


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

Perry's a great guy, his slingshots look like just my sort of thing also... he also does a great range of ammo, have you seen the bag he does of all the different sized ammos so you can try them all out before bulk buying. Very good idea.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I've gotten a PS-1 and PS-2 and the BB shooter so far. I plan on getting a PS-3 too, why not? The workmanship is great and he is a very good communicator. All three slingshots are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If anyone knows slingshots it is Perry. Best vendor I ever dealt with.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow.... you guys are too much!!!







Thanks for all the kind comments!!







I'm just human and I do make mistakes in business and life, but I try to keep it "real" with everyone I meet in this great hobby/sport!!!

I do love slingshots and slingshooters!!!


----------

